# Proper weight for 11 week pup



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the right direction I saw a thread or maybe it was a "sticky" about how much you pup should weigh at each week. I can't remember where I saw it on here any help would be appreciated. Our little boy is quickly growing and I want to make sure we're in the right range with for his height and weight.

Many thanks.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=967296&page=0&fpart=1

feel free to add that little cutie.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Keep in mind, there is no "size he SHOULD be" they all grow at different rates and they all don't end up the same size as adults. My pup was smaller than "average" at 8 weeks, but by the time she was 6 months old, she was bigger(taller) than a most adult females.

Rather than being too concerned with his weight compared to "everyone else", just make sure he is at the correct weight for HIS build.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

great advice!!!



> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDKeep in mind, there is no "size he SHOULD be" they all grow at different rates and they all don't end up the same size as adults. My pup was smaller than "average" at 8 weeks, but by the time she was 6 months old, she was bigger(taller) than a most adult females.
> 
> Rather than being too concerned with his weight compared to "everyone else", just make sure he is at the correct weight for HIS build.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDKeep in mind, there is no "size he SHOULD be" they all grow at different rates and they all don't end up the same size as adults. My pup was smaller than "average" at 8 weeks, but by the time she was 6 months old, she was bigger(taller) than a most adult females.
> 
> Rather than being too concerned with his weight compared to "everyone else", just make sure he is at the correct weight for HIS build.


Agreed. Anna was "under the average" for a while. Now at 5mo she's average at 44lbs.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDRather than being too concerned with his weight compared to "everyone else", just make sure he is at the correct weight for HIS build.


That's EXACTLY what I am looking at the weight and build according to his frame.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinahttp://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=967296&page=0&fpart=1
> 
> feel free to add that little cutie.


Thank you for that.


----------

